# HD VAPOR-X 5770 or HD 6770 VAPOR-X from SAPPHIRE



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 10, 2011)

I want to know which GPU is better among, the Sapphire HD VAPOR-X 5770 or HD 6770 VAPOR-X. Also please mention its price.

My configuration is:

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3.00 Ghz
2 * 2 GB 800 Mhz RAM
Intel DG33FB motherboard

Please also mention a good PSU from CoolerMaster, for the power requirement of the above graphic cards.


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2011)

they are both around ~7.8k - get the HD6770 Vapor-X


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2011)

HD6770 is definitely better but isn't HD6850 available for 1k-1.5k more which is much much better than HD6770 Vapor-X?


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 10, 2011)

Then please suggest qhich GPU I should go for, and also please mention the brand. Also mention a good PSU from CoolerMaster, to power the GPU.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 10, 2011)

Let us know the budget first for the PSU and Graphics card 1st. And why you want Cooler Mister PSU...get Corsair PSUs bro.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2011)

paul.soumyabrata said:


> Please also mention a good PSU from CoolerMaster, for the power requirement of the above graphic cards.



whats budget?
& Corsair PSU instead of CM


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 10, 2011)

HD 6770 is the better one though 6850 is better option than 6770 if you are ready to increase your budget.
just mention your maximum budget which helps to give correct suggestion than just blindly assuming something.


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 10, 2011)

My budget for the GPU is about 8k which may be increased to 9k and for the PSU is 4k.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 10, 2011)

Get Corsair VX 450 w 

and

GTX 460 768 MB :- Zotac/Evga

that will be within ur budget


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2011)

paul.soumyabrata said:


> My budget for the GPU is about 8k which may be increased to 9k and for the PSU is 4k.



considering 13k as total budget, check Sapphire HD6850 1GB and FSP Saga II 500W.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 10, 2011)

But FSP is not available in Kolkata....


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 10, 2011)

@dessibond Can the FSP Saga II 500W can handle the power requirement of HD6850 without any problem?


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 10, 2011)

^^It can definitely...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> But FSP is not available in Kolkata....



What about Seasonic and Corsair? 

SeaSonic S12II 520 or Corsair VX550W or VX450W. 

can't you order online from here btw: TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply - TheITWares


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 10, 2011)

But I want to buy PSU from either Corsair or CoolerMaster. Please recommend the PSU keeping in mind future upgrades, and especially for the HD6790 which I am going to buy within a few weeks.

Is the HD6790 worth buying, future safe I mean?

Please give complete details, if suggesting other cards, better than HD6790, keeping the budget in check.


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

The Cooler Master PSU which you are most likely to get and buy + the shopkeepers are most likely to have is CM Extreme Power Plus 600w which is a disgrace.

Get the ones which Desiibond has mentioned.

Tagan TG500-U37 @ 3.1k
Corsair VX450 @ 3.5k (if available)
Corsair GS600 @ 3.9k
Seasonic S12II 520w bronze @ 3.9k (if available)
Corsair VX550 @ 4.6k

If you really want Cooler Master, then get CM Real Power Power Pro 460w @ 3.2k~ It is much more relable than Extreme Power Plus 600w.


----------



## Mario (Jun 11, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Let us know the budget first for the PSU and Graphics card 1st. And why you want Cooler Mister PSU...get Corsair PSUs bro.



Seconded!! Do not get CM PSUs *please*!!

Get VX450 (suits ur budget fine) or VX550 (if u can extend PSU budget lil bit)....and become worry free for 5 years!!

Have heard that GS series from Corsair is good as well...but me not qualified to recommend since got no first hand experience with those!!

For GPU, either get 6850 or get 6770!! Dont get 6790! Mere 3~5 fps difference with 6770 in most games and high TDP!!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2011)

these all are good

Corsair--> VX , CX , GS
FSP--> SAGA II
Cooler Master--> Real Power series, Silent series
Tagan--> Stonerock series


----------



## Cilus (Jun 11, 2011)

Keeping future upgrades under consideration, Corsair GS600 is the best choice here. The price is 3.9/4K, within your budget. It is 80+ certified, provides 48A current to its 12V rail and can handle high end cards like GTX 560 Ti or HD 6950.
It also comes with 3 Years of warranty.

And for Graphics card, within 8 to 9K, get Zotac GTX 460 768 MB version @ 8.4K


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2011)

but for 9.4k, he can go for HD 6850 which is way better than GTX 460 768 mb version


----------



## Cilus (Jun 11, 2011)

Actually OP mentioned that for GPU his budget is 8K which can be stretched to 9K. So I have suggested something within 8 and 9K, not more than that.


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 13, 2011)

What is the best GPU within 7000 INR, from ATI or nVidia. Please mention the price, and also the brand from which I should buy it. It should have 1 GB DDR5/GDDR5 memory, 128/256 bit memory interface, and ofcourse DirectX 11.0 supported.

And what PSU should I finalize on, keeping future upgrade in mind.


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2011)

Within 7k you can MSI GTS450 around ~6.2k. But it would be better if you can spend a bit more get MSI/Sapphire HD5770 / HD6770 gfx card around ~7.2k


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 16, 2011)

@ OP

HD6790 isn't worth buying.

Grab the cheaper of the two, HD5770 or HD6770.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 16, 2011)

HD 5770 is the best choice because 6770 won't be cheaper than 5770.


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2011)

^^ yep, HD5770/6770 should be his choice and for PSu he can get Corsair CX-400 at 2.4k


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 17, 2011)

^^but i heard cx400 is not available,only cx 430 is available.
So he should go for fsp 500w.


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^ CX400 is hard to find but FSP is not available locally too so he have to order it online or settle for Corsair CX430 - which will run his rig with ease


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 18, 2011)

^^yes brother he can go with cx430.i got cleared some of my doubts about this psu.so op is good to go with this.

^^yes brother he can go with cx430.i got cleared some of my doubts about this psu.so op is good to go with this.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 18, 2011)

Corsair CX400 is available at Rs 2600 + shipping charges at theitwares.com, i just bought mine and i am loving it


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2011)

^^ can you do me a favor and check the PSU box and tell me when it was imported by the distributor - there should be a label


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 19, 2011)

^^may be it was there in stock because i read in hardwaresecrets.com while reading the review of cx430 that cx400 has been stopped.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, he had it in Stock, there isnt any Import label on the Box , or Price tag on it.


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^may be it was there in stock because i read in hardwaresecrets.com while reading the review of cx430 that cx400 has been stopped.





ashis_lakra said:


> Yes, he had it in Stock, there isnt any Import label on the Box , or Price tag on it.



yep, I heard that corsair has stopped manufacturing cx400 model and thats' why I thought how old that PSu could be lying in the sellers stock 

anyway, thanks guys for the infos.


----------

